# Temporary fix for cracked glass?



## mattinpa (Dec 11, 2010)

To make a long story short, my glass cracked on the front of my wood furnace.  So it's Saturday morning and I can't get replacement glass until Monday evening.  Here's my thought, on the front, run some aluminum tape across the crack.  On the inside, cut a piece of gauge steel to cover the glass and tack it in place for now.  Any reasons why this wouldn't work till Monday?


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 11, 2010)

The tape will do fine it will last until monday. You will need to find a glass shop that stocks pyrex glass or pyroceran glass.


----------



## luv4nyyankees (Feb 26, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> The tape will do fine it will last until monday. You will need to find a glass shop that stocks pyrex glass or pyroceran glass.


 

The same situation just happened to our stove.  Will the aluminum tape work by itself without the steel on the inside?  If we use the aluminum tape on the glass / ceramic on the outside will we still be able to burn ?


----------



## fossil (Feb 26, 2013)

luv, this thread is from back in 2010, so it's not likely to get much response.  You don't say anything about what sort of appliance you're dealing with.  If it's a wood stove, then I suggest starting a new thread in The Hearth Room forum.  If it's a pellet stove, go to The Pellet Mill, if a boiler/furnace, then start a new thread in this forum.  Explain the appliance and the situation, and also let us know where you're located.  Rick


----------

